# Hello From Upper Michigan!



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey!

I'm Kariina. I'm from Upper Michigan. I have 2 horses. One is a 28 year old Quarter Horse named Scooter and the other is a soon-to-be 8 year old Paint named Hunter. 


















I'm in college so I don't get to spend as much time with them as I would like, but I go to school about an hour from where I live so I do get to see them once in a while. This summer I am hoping to get a lot of work done with them! The paint still needs a little more work.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome!  

You have very pretty horses. 
From the photo of your qh, i would never guess that he's 28! He looks so good!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, awww your horses are very cute!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!  Very pretty horses


----------



## KinnAFinn35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome! The picture of my QH is like a year old but for sure he doesn't seem like he is 28. He's in really good shape except he's starting to lose his teeth  Sad! But hopefully he'll be going strong for a few more years!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I DEf agree he is in very good shape!


----------

